# “Blind” Stray Cat Surprises Rescuer After Revealing Incredible Beauty Of His Eyes



## elvismyftari (Mar 21, 2017)

Meet Cotton the cat who was found blind in the outdoors, got rescued, and then one day, when he opened his eyes, surprised everyone around him. "Little by little he started to gain weight. It was a nice surprise to see that he had one blue eye and one yellow eye. His hair started to grow again," Carmen Weinberg, founder of Animal Friends Project, told Love Meow about Cotton's incredible transformation.

The kitty was found wandering the streets in Royal Palm Beach, FL. The man who spotted the cat said that "Cotton came out of nowhere" and started eating from the bowl of food he had for his cat. He said Cotton seemed "very hungry, like if he had not eaten in days."

The guy shared a post on Facebook, asking for someone to help the cat, when Weinberg reached out. "Early the next morning, I drove to pick him up. I took him immediately to my vet… and they confirmed that he was suffering from mange."

The mange disease was exactly why the kitty couldn't open his eyes, but Weinberg was set to do everything to make the feline recover - and now Cotton is one healthy and gorgeous cat! Meanwhile, Weinberg is on a mission to find this sweet cat who 'likes to be wherever you are' a loving forever home.

*Meet Cotton, the cat who was found blind in the outdoors. He couldn't even open his eyes*
*The man who spotted the cat said that "Cotton came out of nowhere" and was extremely hungry*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor thing, he must have been suffering with that mange for a long time 

Glad he has been rescued and is improving and hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------

